# Gay Billerica Officer Angry With Two Selectmen



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

BILLERICA -- Police Sgt. Jerry Roche said he was moved that a majority of the selectmen voted last night to support a proclamation recognizing Gay Pride Week, but angry that Selectmen Marc Lombardo and Mike Rosa did not attend the meeting and are refusing to sign the proclamation. 
"I have been on this department for 22 years, decorated by the governor, twice by the selectmen, and received several commendations from the chief," he said after the meeting. "I have served this community and I deserve respect as a person. Am I any less of a person because I am gay? It angers me to no end that I do not get the respect they would give anyone else." 
The short meeting was scheduled by Chairman Jim O'Donnell late last week after receiving a request for a proclamation from Town Meeting representative Jim Casarjian-Perry, who is organizing this week's Gay Pride events in Billerica, which included a rainbow flag-raising Sunday, a memorial service for victims of hate crimes last night and an Interfaith Service tomorrow morning at the First Parish Church. 
Reached earlier this week, Lombardo said he could not attend the meeting due to a family birthday party and would not support the proclamation. 
"As a conservative Catholic, I do have a problem supporting the proclamation," he wrote in an e-mail. 
Rosa also had a previous commitment and said he would not sign the proclamation. 
"I will not be there to vote for it," he said. "I am not going to sign it. I have my reasons."
LOWELL SUN

Jerry Roche ... "I deserve respect


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Too touchy of a subject to comment on. But keep politics out of it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2008)

> BILLERICA -- *Police Sgt. Jerry Roche said he was moved that a majority of the selectmen voted last night to support a proclamation recognizing Gay Pride Week,* but angry that Selectmen Marc Lombardo and Mike Rosa did not attend the meeting and are refusing to sign the proclamation.


He should have taken the high road and left it at that. Being a decorated and long-standing officer, it would have reflected much better on him. If a majority voted, and it passed, how about enjoying your victory?


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2008)

A big "F-YOU" to Sergeant Roche, and I'd like to commend the selectmen who stood by their principles.

I don't care what the issue is......police officers of any rank should not use their position as a police officer to endorse or condemn *any* social issue unless it directly impacts their job performance, and even then they should (and in fact are legally required to) let their union do the speaking.

What would happen if a Billerica Police employee went public with their dissatisfaction of the Billerica selectmen not endorsing a proclamation endorsing "Heterosexual Pride Week"?

We all know the answer.

As Joe Pesci said in_ My Cousin Vinny;_

"It's okay....go ahead and say it. They know".


----------

